# Rizzoli and Isles



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2011)

Did anyone happen to catch the season premiere of Rizzoli and Isles? Last year Isles showed us her sulcata tortoise and this old memory seems to think it was a smallish slightly pyramided sulcata.

In last night's episode, it was a bit bigger but it was perfectly smooth.

Last year we found out that it really is her tortoise. I wonder how it went from pyramided to smooth in one season......or is my memory really as bad as I'm always saying it is?


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 1, 2011)

Yvonne I saw that as well, I am thinking someone in the production crew knew something about tortoise's so they found a smooth one so that it didn't look like she wasn't taking care of her pet...

Thats whay I think, I could be way off with my guess..


----------



## dmmj (Dec 1, 2011)

It's possible it grew to fast/slow for the story line.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 2, 2011)

I do not know what show your on about but I do know they often use multiple animals as otherwise the animal, like David said, doesn't grow quick enough or grows too quick! 
It also reduces stress on the animal to have a few animal actors playing one role.  so you could well see that torty change a couple more times! Lol!


----------

